# My baby has bone cancer



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so, so sorry for your loss and for the bad news. I am praying for your Dakota boy.


----------



## newlife64

Thank you! I was reading some posts about cancer. There seems to be so much info on here. I was reading one about going grain free. Is this something that can possibly slow the cancer down?


----------



## Dakotadog

I am so sorry to hear that. To have two goldens with with cancer in one year is so hard. We lost our Dakota (she was a girl though) from cancer in September. I am so sorry to hear about this tragic time for you.


----------



## C's Mom

I am so sorry. Sending you and your boy much strength.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry. Thoughts and prayers will be with Dakota and you!!


----------



## mylissyk

Has you vet given you any treatment options, is amputation a possibility?


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm very sorry for you for your dog's diagnosis. I hope your vet will give you some treatment options. I'm not familiar with bone cancer (osteosarcoma perhaps?), but do remember in some other research there are some clinical trials in progress for osteosarcoma. I believe they are posted elsewhere in this section of the forum. It might be worth checking out. 

How old is Dakota? Can you post a photo here?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Found the sticky: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/79845-clinical-trials-canine-cancer-link.html


----------



## Ljilly28

Such sad news- I am really sorry. There is good evidence high protein diets "starve" cancer, and esther c might fool cancer to some degree. With bone cancer, really fight for a fentanyl patch while you are researching, as it can be painful and goldens are stoic. Ask your vet to do a lung xray/scan/


----------



## lucysmum

This is heartbreaking. My prayers are with you.


----------



## amy22

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Karen519

*Newlife*

NewLife

Has the vet given you any treatment options. Is amputation a possibility?
We are here for you.
Will be praying!


----------



## Rainheart

I just wanted to say that I am terribly sorry to hear about this diagnosis. The only thing that I can think of that may help prolong/give a better quality life would be amputation depending on if/how far the cancer has spread. Also consider your dog's age and if he can handle the loss of a limb.


----------



## PrincessDi

So very sorry that you and Casey are going through this terrible time. will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## janababy

I am so sorry to hear about"your boy". Hopefully you will find some help on the boards, to deal with his bone cancer. Sending my best thoughts to you both.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I am so sorry with what you are going through. 

I have heard successes in battling cancer with diet. I have a friend who had a cancer dog, the vet gave her 2 weeks. She put him on a special diet (not sure just grain free) and got a few months out of him. So maybe the diet bought her time. 

Bone cancer is not nice and I feel horrible for you and your dog going through it. I lost my Maxine to it 2 years ago. We did no heroics to sustain her life, just made sure the time she had left was comfortable. From diagnosis it was about 3 1/2 months. 

Give your dog a great big hug from me.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Cancer sucks!


----------



## goldensrbest

I am so very sorry, many here have lost our babies to this, i have lost two.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm sorry to read about your baby's diagnosis. I hope it was caught early enough for long-term treatment like amputation. Also, are you anywhere near a major university veterinary hospital? The latest treatments can generally be found in such facilities. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Nath

So sorry that you having to go through this again. Many of us have lost multiple Golden's to cancer. You came to the right place for support. See what your options are for now. There a a couple of Golden's who have cancer on this board that has surprised us.


----------



## I^miss^shep

I am so sorry to hear of your fury child's diagnosis. I recently lost my golden his name was shep. He died of bone cancer. He was fetching like we always did and his right rear femur broke. We went to the vet and the x-ray revealed a mass which was cancer. That was in December of 2010. He actually started using the leg again after a few months. But had I know how well he would due on 3 legs I would have amputated to prolong his life. Shep fetched up untill a week before he died. He died 01-09-2012. Shep was only 5 when he died. The past year was spent with minimal exercise (when you could keep him from seeing his ball) and trying to cram as much portein and love into him as possible. Do your best to maintain your dogs lean body mass. The vet gave shep 9 months and he lived a little over 12 months. I wonder daily if I had amputated his leg if he might still be laying on my lap. I fed shep everything from cooked eggs to ensure and steak Lots of ensure and steak. I am so sorry for your bad news and pray for your pet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry for your loss of Shap. Prayers for Dakota.


----------



## newlife64

First I want to thank you all so much for all the support. It is so appreciated. Now to answer some questions.....Dakota is a candidate for ampution, I just can afford it. I am going through a very nasty Divorce and since the dogs are mine he is taking great pleasure in seeing us suffer. Dakota is a strong dog with very uncharacteristic traits. He saved my life. My ex came after me and Dakota attacked him. This otherwise big mush loved by all, went after my ex like a guard dog. Dakota stopped him long enough to allow me to get away. I am so upset that I can't even try to save him. The cancer seems to only be in his front paw. He's on Rimadyl and Tramadol. His paw is really bothering him. I don't know what to do!


----------



## kwhit

You could apply for CareCredit...I got it and I'm not even working right now:

CareCredit® Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures


----------



## newlife64

Credit is not an option for me, thanks to my Divorce and New Yorks crappy court system my credit is shot!


----------



## SandyK

If amputation is an option for Dakota and you vet thinks it is the best option, I would go for it. If he saved you from your ex you need to do your best to save him. Try that care credit or ask the vet if they will take payments. Good-luck!!!

To I miss Shep: I am so sorry for your loss. Shep was so young. Cancer is such a rotten disease. Shep will live in your heart forever! RIP sweet Shep!


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart is aching for you and I want to scream about about what is happening to you and your fur-kids. Like many others here, I _HATE_ cancer in all its forms.

There are two special sticky threads that might be helpful to you now. The first is about devices that help dogs with disabilities and the people who care for them: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. The other is about sources of financial assistance for veterinary expenses: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...grants-financial-aid-medical-issues-vets.html.

I hope these help you through what lies ahead. And I hope you'll come back and share with us what you learn, as well as letting us help you through these challenges.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## kwhit

newlife64 said:


> Credit is not an option for me, thanks to my Divorce and New Yorks crappy court system my credit is shot!


I filed bankruptcy _and_ had my home foreclosed on, (can't get any worse credit than that), _plus_ I lost my job and I still got it after all that. All they can say is no, but you won't know unless you try...

Also, ask your vet if they'll take payments.


----------



## I^miss^shep

To Newlife64. What is the name and address of your vet. I would like to call them and make arrangements to send money towards Dakotas surgery. I would have wanted someone to help me with shep if or some reason I could not. I got shep when I was about to go through a divorce. I signed over the house and everything in it. To keep her from fighting me for him. I probably could only send a $100 or so due to fixing our home from a flood that happened in may. But I would like to send what I can. And if there is anyone else that can send anything please do. Even if it's just $10 dollars. God knows at somepoint we have all been there. So please Newlife64 if your vet will set up a account to where money can be sent please do so. And to anyone else that reads this. How often do you blow $10 $20 or even more. You could put that money to a little better use and you won't miss it so send it to help and I will do the same.


----------



## PrincessDi

Please try to apply for the CareCredit. All they can do is deny you, but I've heard many people qualifying that have bad credit. If that doesn't work, come back on and post it, because though times are tough for us, I'd chip in some. I can't do alot, but you're be surprised what people on this board are willing to do to help out! How much did they estimate for the amputation?


----------



## maple1144

Im so sorry for your pups diagnosis, I would love to help too!


----------



## newlife64

The Vet first has to run tests. I'm not sure of the exact amount. I would also need to find a Vet I would trust. The Vet I have now is too far away. I had to move this week to stay safe and I have not used a Vet around here yet.


----------



## newlife64

You people are angels! I am beside myself right now. I am going to find out what needs to be done tomorrow and I will post it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Keep up fighting for your new life and for Dakota. If you have fate and hope, higher power will find the way. 
Sending positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kwhit

newlife64 said:


> I would also need to find a Vet I would trust. The Vet I have now is too far away. I had to move this week to stay safe and I have not used a Vet around here yet.


I'm sure you could get a referral from the other vet for a vet in your area. We also have members all over and if you post what town you're in, we might be able to recommend a vet.


----------



## mylissyk

newlife64 said:


> Credit is not an option for me, thanks to my Divorce and New Yorks crappy court system my credit is shot!


Please at least apply for the Care Credit, you have to try for your boy. Ask your vet if they would set up payment arrangements for you given your circumstances. Set up a Chip In, post it on Facebook, you would be surprised how people are willing to help.

If you really can't pay for the vet care yourself, I hope you will at least consider turning him over to a rescue that can get him the vet care he needs. But I really don't want you to have to give him up, so I hope you can find a way to cover the surgery costs.


----------



## mylissyk

This board has pulled together and raised thousands before to help other board members. I'm sure we could do it again.


----------



## sandyhp

Here is a link listing numerous organizations that offer financial help for veterinary care:

Speaking for Spot: Dog Health Care Tips & Veterinary Advice | Financial Assistance for Veterinary Care

Worth looking into.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am very sad to hear about you boy. : ( Yes, a grain free diet can help. My Penny was diagnosed with Fibrosarcoma two years ago, we had surgery but no radiation and switched her over to a protein based diet with no grains and lots of healthy fruits and veggies. (supplements too if you can afford it). We used a holistic vet to help us. And she is still here today. The tumor is back, we did radiation this time around and she is on chemo. She went longer then what they gave her last time, and is already going longer this time around. So I believe that a healthy grain free diet helps slow cancer down. My thoughts are with you and your boy. : (


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry you and your boy are going through this. We will keep you both in our prayers. Please count us in for a donation.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just checking in to see how Dakota is and if you've been able to check into any of the financial resources listed. Please when you have more information, keep us posted. Would love to see Dakota's story has as happy an ending as is possible. Keeping you two in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## newlife64

I spoke with the Vet today. The news was not good. The tests will run about $500.00, the amputation about $2,500, Chemotherapy about $2,000, Radiation $2,000- $5,000(only if there are other small spots). He said I would be looking at a minimum of $6,000.00. 

The worst part is Dakota developed a new symptom, while I was brushing him this morning, I noticed his hair is coming out in clumps and he has a couple of spots that are almost bald. The Vet said it's a tell tale sign that it has spread to the glands. While examining him he noticed he is swallowing alot, also bad news. His weight is also dropping fast, even though he is eating very well. 

I filled out the credit app at the vets office. It was not approved. All around bad day!!!

I am going to take him to another Vet tomorrow. I'm hoping for better news.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm very sorry it was such a bad day. I've never heard about fur loss as a sign of spread. Perhaps this is unique to osteosarcoma? I'd suspect it is due more to stress and anxiety, especially if he is concerned about your worries. I hope you get better news at the new vet appointment. I'm praying for you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Newlife*

Newlife

Praying for Dakota and you. You are both going through so much!!


----------



## newlife64

kwhit said:


> I'm sure you could get a referral from the other vet for a vet in your area. We also have members all over and if you post what town you're in, we might be able to recommend a vet.


We are in Mastic Beach NY. Someone reccomended Floyd Harbor Veterinary. We were using Island Trees Veterinary.


----------



## newlife64

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm very sorry it was such a bad day. I've never heard about fur loss as a sign of spread. Perhaps this is unique to osteosarcoma? I'd suspect it is due more to stress and anxiety, especially if he is concerned about your worries. I hope you get better news at the new vet appointment. I'm praying for you both.


He said it could be the adrenal glands. Does that make any sense?


----------



## PrincessDi

Did you try all of the links that Sandy hp enclosed here?

Speaking for Spot: Dog Health Care Tips & Veterinary Advice | Financial Assistance for Veterinary Care


----------



## Karen519

*Newlife*

Newlife

Hold old is Dakota?


----------



## GoldensGirl

PrincessDi said:


> Did you try all of the links that Sandy hp enclosed here?
> 
> Speaking for Spot: Dog Health Care Tips & Veterinary Advice | Financial Assistance for Veterinary Care


Here are some of the resources from that list for which you sound like a good match: 

*Angels 4 Animals – (916) 941-9119*
Angels4Animals- Guardian Angels For Animals- Financial Assistance for Pet Care
Email: [email protected]
Our services range from financial aid to complete treatment to those pets and pet owners in need. Angels4Animals, a non-profit organization and a program of Inner Voice Community Services, has a *mission to serve as the guardian angel of animals whose caretakers find themselves in difficult financial situations.* At Angels4Animals they believe that animal owners should not have to say goodbye to the animals that they love. Their work is accomplished in conjunction with veterinary clinics across the country, eager to assist as many animals, and their owners, as possible. The *services offered range from financial aid to complete treatment to those pets and pet owners in need.* 

*Cody's Club – (614) 620-2476*
Suspended Website
Email: [email protected]
When facing radiation for your companion animal, this group may be able to make a tough decision easier. *Cody’s Club provides financial support for those who face radiation treatments on a limited income*, and also emotional support services in the form of a hotline and in-person group that meets monthly.

*The Magic Bullet Fund*
Fight Canine Cancer
Email: [email protected]
The Magic Bullet Fund *helps people who have a dog with cancer but cannot afford treatment costs.*

*All4Pets – serving Western NY residents – (585) 424-1144*
Welcome to ALL 4 PETS WNY
Email: [email protected] or [email protected]
To provide a one-time grant of money to *pay for medical care for pets whose caring, responsible owners are not able to pay for the care that will bring their pet back to health due to low income, personal crisis or disaster. *Payments will be made directly to the medical care provider.

Don't give up. At least not until you try some of these organizations.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is good to go for second opinion. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Dakota.


----------



## newlife64

Karen519 said:


> Newlife
> 
> Hold old is Dakota?


He turned 11 on new year eve.


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry you and Dakota had a bad day. Good luck with getting a second opinion. Thoughts and prayers continue!! I know you want to do what is best for him. You really must keep that in mind when listening to all of the options for treatment. Your mind and your heart are racing right now...it is so hard to try to keep everything straight.


----------



## newlife64

The second opinion did not go well. The Vet found another mass the size of a grapefruit and the bone cancer has spread to his other leg. I am so upset.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry to hear this devastating news.


----------



## DaisysDad

I have been reading this forum for a long time. But today my best buddy, Daisy, died. So to help me through the pain I logged on, saw your post, and immediately signed up. 

Daisy was diagnosed with bone cancer in July. The cancer specialist offered to put her down that day. She was only limping and my first instinct was to Pop the Doc into next week, because this could not be happening.

The day after her diagnosis, all of a sudden, she could not her one of hind legs. I mean immediately. This was shocking. Daisy was always healthy, ran all day. And now she was a tripod. 

We looked into treatments, which we could not afford, and would cause Daisy pain. So we decided to live with this thing and see what happens.

Well the little Daisy lived until today. Almost 7 months since her diagnosis. We adjusted our life style to fit hers. My back still hurts from picking her up to get down stairs! These are some of the things we did:

1. We bought and elevated dog dish system so she did not have to bend over to eat and drink. This was a real winner for her.
2. I cooked "gourmet meals" for her AT LEAST once a week. It was FUN, interesting and she LOVED IT. Steak, bacon egg n cheese, oh and she LOVED GRAVY! 
3. Since walks were out of the question we spent a lot of time out doors just hanging out. Out door time was VERY important.
4. We put carpets runners on ALL of our hardwood floors because its difficult to walk on 3 legs!
5. For entertainment I took her on rides around town. Daisy went to work with me every day, I have an F250 pickup. And she loves seeing people in town! So we made this part of our life style.
6. We own two dog beds and always made sure one was in the room. You see, Daisy would follow me EVERYWHERE! 

Towards the end:
Daisy got very thirsty as time went on. So we made sure to always have water where ever she was.
Daisy NEVER lost her appetite. Maybe she lost interest in kibble, but hey, when you get steak n eggs what the hell is this this kibble crap!
Sitting and laying down was the most pain. And I am pretty sure the only pain. Be patient. 
Steps are BAD. We always helped with steps.

I hope that you understand that all good dogs go to heaven. I say this as tears run down my face. But its all your call, if you know your dog you will make the right decision. You have already made this dogs life beautiful, and the dog has reciprocated 10 fold, I bet. I am a tough builder, but today I am a weeping fool. 

Peace to you and yours.

This is a pic of Daisy the day was diagnosed. I believe she is saying "Don't worry, be Happy!"


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now had the time to log on and am SO very sorry to read this! Can the vet at least keep him comfortable? What did he suggest? I'm just so very sorry!



newlife64 said:


> The second opinion did not go well. The Vet found another mass the size of a grapefruit and the bone cancer has spread to his other leg. I am so upset.


----------



## PrincessDi

DaisysDad said:


> I have been reading this forum for a long time. But today my best buddy, Daisy, died. So to help me through the pain I logged on, saw your post, and immediately signed up.
> 
> Daisy was diagnosed with bone cancer in July. The cancer specialist offered to put her down that day. She was only limping and my first instinct was to Pop the Doc into next week, because this could not be happening.
> 
> The day after her diagnosis, all of a sudden, she could not her one of hind legs. I mean immediately. This was shocking. Daisy was always healthy, ran all day. And now she was a tripod.
> 
> We looked into treatments, which we could not afford, and would cause Daisy pain. So we decided to live with this thing and see what happens.
> 
> Well the little Daisy lived until today. Almost 7 months since her diagnosis. We adjusted our life style to fit hers. My back still hurts from picking her up to get down stairs! These are some of the things we did:
> 
> 1. We bought and elevated dog dish system so she did not have to bend over to eat and drink. This was a real winner for her.
> 2. I cooked "gourmet meals" for her AT LEAST once a week. It was FUN, interesting and she LOVED IT. Steak, bacon egg n cheese, oh and she LOVED GRAVY!
> 3. Since walks were out of the question we spent a lot of time out doors just hanging out. Out door time was VERY important.
> 4. We put carpets runners on ALL of our hardwood floors because its difficult to walk on 3 legs!
> 5. For entertainment I took her on rides around town. Daisy went to work with me every day, I have an F250 pickup. And she loves seeing people in town! So we made this part of our life style.
> 6. We own two dog beds and always made sure one was in the room. You see, Daisy would follow me EVERYWHERE!
> 
> Towards the end:
> Daisy got very thirsty as time went on. So we made sure to always have water where ever she was.
> Daisy NEVER lost her appetite. Maybe she lost interest in kibble, but hey, when you get steak n eggs what the hell is this this kibble crap!
> Sitting and laying down was the most pain. And I am pretty sure the only pain. Be patient.
> Steps are BAD. We always helped with steps.
> 
> I hope that you understand that all good dogs go to heaven. I say this as tears run down my face. But its all your call, if you know your dog you will make the right decision. You have already made this dogs life beautiful, and the dog has reciprocated 10 fold, I bet. I am a tough builder, but today I am a weeping fool.
> 
> Peace to you and yours.
> 
> This is a pic of Daisy the day was diagnosed. I believe she is saying "Don't worry, be Happy!"


Daisy's dad, I'm so sorry that your Daisy lost her battle. I can tell that you gave that girl the best 7 months as you battled the cancer. RIP sweet girl and give Di and Golda a kiss from us.


----------



## GoldensGirl

DaisysDad said:


> I have been reading this forum for a long time. But today my best buddy, Daisy, died. So to help me through the pain I logged on, saw your post, and immediately signed up....
> 
> ...I hope that you understand that all good dogs go to heaven. I say this as tears run down my face. But its all your call, if you know your dog you will make the right decision. You have already made this dogs life beautiful, and the dog has reciprocated 10 fold, I bet. I am a tough builder, but today I am a weeping fool.
> 
> Peace to you and yours.
> 
> This is a pic of Daisy the day was diagnosed. I believe she is saying "Don't worry, be Happy!"


Welcome to the Forum. I'm so glad that we can be here for you in time of mourning. I hope you'll start a thread about your lovely Daisy in our Rainbow Bridge section and share stories about her.

Bless you for being willing to help others on a day like this.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl

newlife64 said:


> The second opinion did not go well. The Vet found another mass the size of a grapefruit and the bone cancer has spread to his other leg. I am so upset.


My heart just aches for you. I'm so sorry the news is awful. Whatever time you have left with Dakota, I hope you can fill every moment with love and try to hold the mourning until he is gone. Remember that he doesn't know he has cancer and he doesn't care - he just wants to be with you and enjoy every day that he has.

Prayers for Dakota and for you,
Lucy


----------



## newlife64

DaisysDad said:


> I have been reading this forum for a long time. But today my best buddy, Daisy, died. So to help me through the pain I logged on, saw your post, and immediately signed up.
> 
> Daisy was diagnosed with bone cancer in July. The cancer specialist offered to put her down that day. She was only limping and my first instinct was to Pop the Doc into next week, because this could not be happening.
> 
> The day after her diagnosis, all of a sudden, she could not her one of hind legs. I mean immediately. This was shocking. Daisy was always healthy, ran all day. And now she was a tripod.
> 
> We looked into treatments, which we could not afford, and would cause Daisy pain. So we decided to live with this thing and see what happens.
> 
> Well the little Daisy lived until today. Almost 7 months since her diagnosis. We adjusted our life style to fit hers. My back still hurts from picking her up to get down stairs! These are some of the things we did:
> 
> 1. We bought and elevated dog dish system so she did not have to bend over to eat and drink. This was a real winner for her.
> 2. I cooked "gourmet meals" for her AT LEAST once a week. It was FUN, interesting and she LOVED IT. Steak, bacon egg n cheese, oh and she LOVED GRAVY!
> 3. Since walks were out of the question we spent a lot of time out doors just hanging out. Out door time was VERY important.
> 4. We put carpets runners on ALL of our hardwood floors because its difficult to walk on 3 legs!
> 5. For entertainment I took her on rides around town. Daisy went to work with me every day, I have an F250 pickup. And she loves seeing people in town! So we made this part of our life style.
> 6. We own two dog beds and always made sure one was in the room. You see, Daisy would follow me EVERYWHERE!
> 
> Towards the end:
> Daisy got very thirsty as time went on. So we made sure to always have water where ever she was.
> Daisy NEVER lost her appetite. Maybe she lost interest in kibble, but hey, when you get steak n eggs what the hell is this this kibble crap!
> Sitting and laying down was the most pain. And I am pretty sure the only pain. Be patient.
> Steps are BAD. We always helped with steps.
> 
> I hope that you understand that all good dogs go to heaven. I say this as tears run down my face. But its all your call, if you know your dog you will make the right decision. You have already made this dogs life beautiful, and the dog has reciprocated 10 fold, I bet. I am a tough builder, but today I am a weeping fool.
> 
> Peace to you and yours.
> 
> This is a pic of Daisy the day was diagnosed. I believe she is saying "Don't worry, be Happy!"


 Daisy was beautiful! I am so sorry for your loss! Thank you for posting your story, you were a great Dad! I guess us Golden parents are all the same! I built an elevated bowl platform for my Casey girl who passed in March from a brain tumor. I made it for both of them. One side says Princess Casey, the other side says Prince Dakota and the center says the watering hole. I have been cooking for Dakota too, today he had steak! I put my mattress on the floor so furface can sleep next to me. he is my protector, he never leaves my side, I don't know what I will do without him! Over the summer I rescued two puppies, they hang all over him and sleep on him. When I let them out they wait by the door for him, they too will be lost without him. I guess we all need this place! Everyone here is so loving, kind and compassionate! Thank you all!


----------



## newlife64

PrincessDi said:


> Just now had the time to log on and am SO very sorry to read this! Can the vet at least keep him comfortable? What did he suggest? I'm just so very sorry!


Thank you! He wants to keep him on the same meds, but raised the Tramadol. He said he wants to see him again in a couple of days. He took some blood. He wants to see if anything changed since his last blood test. The last one showed all normal levels, which made the first vet think it was only an injury.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so, so, so sorry, it is all I can say. We all have to stay positive here, lets hope and pray, for the rest will be plenty of time later on. I am going to light a candle for Dakota to have no pain, to eat and feel well.
Hugs to you and your sweet Dakota. He reminds me a lot on my Buddy, such a beautiful dog.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry the 2nd vet had more bad news. Dakota is lucky to have you loving him!! Enjoy every minute of every day together!! I agree with Lucy that Dakota doesn't know he has cancer. Spoil and love him a little extra for me!! Thoughts and prayers continue!! I love Dakota's New Year's picture!!


DaisysDad--I am so sorry for your loss. Daisy was a beautiful girl. Too many of us have lost an angel to dreadful cancer. Very nice of you to post in support of Dakota and his mom on a very sad day for you. Daisy will live in your heart forever. RIP sweet Daisy!!


----------



## newlife64

Thank you all again for all the wonderful support. I have a question, Dakota is limping alot today! What kind of pain meds did the vet prescribe? Do they cause drowiness? He is on Tramadol and Rimadyl. He does not seem drowsy and I like that but I don't want him in pain, any other suggestions would be wonderful!


----------



## LibertyME

having recently cared for a dear friend's child and watched my husbands grandfather cope with osteosarcoma...the pain is _incredibly_ intense. Sam would beg us to squeeze his foot as a way to displace the pain from the tumor....Prior to the amputation fo his leg...with _several_ heavy duty narcotics on board..those of us that would be on 'foot duty'...would squeeze so hard our hands would cramp and we would leave indents in the dear boys foot...If your dear one is limping...please ask for more narcotics...


----------



## kwhit

LibertyME said:


> ...If your dear one is limping...please ask for more narcotics...


I agree with this. Call your vet and let him know what is going on. You wrote that the puppies you have are "hanging all over him and sleep on him"...I would stop them from doing that. It's probably not comfortable for Dakota with the pain he's having. I would keep them separated as much as possible. 

What did all the organizations that help people financially with vet bills tell you?


----------



## newlife64

PrincessDi said:


> Did you try all of the links that Sandy hp enclosed here?
> 
> Speaking for Spot: Dog Health Care Tips & Veterinary Advice | Financial Assistance for Veterinary Care


I have been working through the list. Some are only for certain states, disabled people, good prognosis etc. so far Brown dog, imom and nysave seem good. I am working on the apps. Thank you soooo much!


----------



## newlife64

kwhit said:


> I agree with this. Call your vet and let him know what is going on. You wrote that the puppies you have are "hanging all over him and sleep on him"...I would stop them from doing that. It's probably not comfortable for Dakota with the pain he's having. I would keep them separated as much as possible.
> 
> What did all the organizations that help people financially with vet bills tell you?


Don't worry the puppies are being kept away right now! I am working on the list, so far there are three! Thank you so much!


----------



## Karen519

*Dakota*

Praying for Dakota and you.


----------



## PrincessDi

SO sorry have not been able to get on until just now. Had an Aunt pass away and just got back from the funeral. I'm so sorry that Dakota is in pain and am on the way to light a candle for you both. I hope the vet prescribes something that manages the pain more effectively.


----------



## newlife64

kwhit said:


> I agree with this. Call your vet and let him know what is going on. You wrote that the puppies you have are "hanging all over him and sleep on him"...I would stop them from doing that. It's probably not comfortable for Dakota with the pain he's having. I would keep them separated as much as possible.
> 
> What did all the organizations that help people financially with vet bills tell you?


I just finished the application for The Brown Dog Foundation, their web site says I will know in a couple of hours. I also filled out apps for two others. I am hoping one will help him!


----------



## Debles

Our Selka was diagnosed with osteosarcoma in July 2010. We didn't do any clinical trials due to blood draws and xrays that would cause more pain. We did try a new pain treatment using an infusion of bone building meds and we also used sonar treatment that decreased pain. Selka took Rimadyl, Tramadol and eventually Morphine. When he began panting all night we knew it was time to set him free from his pain ridden body. We let him go on 9/9/2010. We spoiled him with steak and yummy foods he loved. I slept with him every night to comfort him.

My heart goes out to you. One of the hardest things I've ever been through. God bless you and your baby.


----------



## newlife64

kwhit said:


> I agree with this. Call your vet and let him know what is going on. You wrote that the puppies you have are "hanging all over him and sleep on him"...I would stop them from doing that. It's probably not comfortable for Dakota with the pain he's having. I would keep them separated as much as possible.
> 
> What did all the organizations that help people financially with vet bills tell you?


I didn't qualify for alot of them. Some were for certain states, some were for working or service dogs, some were only for good prognosis, some were for shelter animals, some were removed etc. Brown Dog seemed like the best one. I applied and was told I would hear back within 4 hours. I never heard from them. another replied back to me and said I was above the poverty level. Still waitiing one the third. 

I would never let the puppies bother him, they seem to somehow know somethings wrong with him.


----------



## Karen519

*Newlife*

Newlife

I am praying for you and your boy.


----------



## kwhit

What vet clinic did you fill out the credit application at? Maybe they can advise you of another agency that might help in your area. Call some shelters, also. They might be able to give you some leads on some agencies, too. Call any vet schools in the area, they might have programs that would help.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Deramaxx*

I'm so sorry that you are dealing with this and that your boy is in pain.

When my Charlie was having pain that Rimadyl and Tramadol didn't control, our vet put him on Deramaxx. It was developed for use with osteoarthritis and I don't know if it would help with cancer, but I know it made a big difference for Charlie. It is expensive, but we were lucky to have a vet who gave us free samples for all that Charlie needed.

Maybe not hearing from the financial aid application means that you were not disqualified and they are looking more closely at the application to figure out how to help you. I'd contact them again if I were you.

Holding Dakota and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## goldencontriever3

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so sorry that you are dealing with this and that your boy is in pain.
> 
> When my Charlie was having pain that Rimadyl and Tramadol didn't control, our vet put him on Deramaxx. It was developed for use with osteoarthritis and I don't know if it would help with cancer, but I know it made a big difference for Charlie. It is expensive, but we were lucky to have a vet who gave us free samples for all that Charlie needed.
> 
> Maybe not hearing from the financial aid application means that you were not disqualified and they are looking more closely at the application to figure out how to help you. I'd contact them again if I were you.
> 
> Holding Dakota and you in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


newlife64 - we have a full bottle of Deramaxx that will expire in a couple of months. If your vet thinks it will help Dakota I would be happy to overnight it to you.

Keeping you and Dakota in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that you're able to get financial aid for Dakota. So very sorry that you're both going through this at a difficult time!


----------



## newlife64

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so sorry that you are dealing with this and that your boy is in pain.
> 
> When my Charlie was having pain that Rimadyl and Tramadol didn't control, our vet put him on Deramaxx. It was developed for use with osteoarthritis and I don't know if it would help with cancer, but I know it made a big difference for Charlie. It is expensive, but we were lucky to have a vet who gave us free samples for all that Charlie needed.
> 
> Maybe not hearing from the financial aid application means that you were not disqualified and they are looking more closely at the application to figure out how to help you. I'd contact them again if I were you.
> 
> Holding Dakota and you in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


Brown Dog responded a little while ago. They said they get alot of applications everyday and they can't help everyone. They said no. I am so upset! I have not stopped crying since I read it! We are running out of time. I can't type anymore, I have to go now! Thanks for your help!


----------



## GoldensGirl

newlife64 said:


> Brown Dog responded a little while ago. They said they get alot of applications everyday and they can't help everyone. They said no. I am so upset! I have not stopped crying since I read it! We are running out of time. I can't type anymore, I have to go now! Thanks for your help!


Of course you're upset. Anyone would be. 

It is still worth a call to any school of vet med that is near you... Be strong for Dakota, who needs you now more than ever. 

Remember that someone here offered to help set up a fund to help. The GRF has done this before by setting up direct payments to the vets. 

Holding Dakota and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## newlife64

newlife64 said:


> I didn't qualify for alot of them. Some were for certain states, some were for working or service dogs, some were only for good prognosis, some were for shelter animals, some were removed etc. Brown Dog seemed like the best one. I applied and was told I would hear back within 4 hours. I never heard from them. another replied back to me and said I was above the poverty level. Still waitiing one the third.
> 
> I would never let the puppies bother him, they seem to somehow know somethings wrong with him.


Brown Dog said no, Most of them reserve their funding for pets with a good prognosis!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for what you're going through. Please let us know how you do with the vet schools. We are all pulling for you and Dakota! Holding you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So sorry you are going through this. I don't know how far you can travel but there are trials at Red Bank Veterinary Hospital in NJ. rbvh.net


----------



## kwhit

This center is just about an hour away from you and they're non-profit. I would call to see if they could help. They have a lot of programs to help people:

Programs & Projects | Animal Medical Center

Here's their main website:

Animal Medical Center - New York City

Again, which vet did you fill the credit application out at? Just curious because I can't imagine them saying you didn't qualify and then that was it. I'm sure they can help with some type of referral. I would hope so, anyway. 

Let us know what the hospital I listed tells you.


----------



## PrincessDi

Checking in to see how you and Dakota are doing. Worried that you haven't posted for a while.


----------



## kwhit

She was on this morning but didn't post...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Dakota.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just checking in on you and Dakota. Am really worried that you haven't posted in a few days. Praying that you and Dakota are hanging in there. So sorry that you're going through all this.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You and Dakota are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DaisysDad

Hey there, my Daisy just went through bone cancer. The cancer doc diagnosed her in July and said Daisy did not have much time. Almost immediately Daisy could not use her rear leg. I was worried about her pain, but it appeared that it only hurt during the motion of laying down. 

To our surprise and joy Daisy lived until last week. Almost 6 months longer then expected. It was a great six months. Cause that's what life is, especially if you love. And we loved Daisy!

You know, eventually everything and everyone dies, that's just the way it is. So its not really how long ya live, but rather how well ya live. Same goes for your doggie. 

Make this time special. Do BAD things! I did and it was so much FUN! When Daisy was diagnosed I prepared a special dinner. Filet Mignon, Bearnaise Sauce, baked potato and GRAVY. I did a special dinner OFTEN, she never ate straight kibble again. Weekends were fried eggs over easy with kibble. And ya know what, she didn't get fat and she never lost he appetite, and that was real important to me. Daisy ate like crazy until the day she died. 

Your dog may eventually slow down day by day. But thats ok, just work with her. She may need help with stairs, but thats ok because you too may need help one day. But when she can't take care of herself and gives you that look, ya know that look, and if you don't know it today, you will know it sometime. Just be there for her and do the right thing. Like I said nothing lives forever, except for your love for your doggie. 

By the way, I am a Builder, drive an F250 Ford Truck, and cry like a baby when I read about Goldens. So take care and you will be ok.


----------



## Otter

DaisysDad said:


> By the way, I am a Builder, drive an F250 Ford Truck, and cry like a baby when I read about Goldens. So take care and you will be ok.


+1. I'm not a builder, but I am a male and cry like a baby when we one of our Goldens die too. Nice post DaisysDad.

We lost a Golden to bone cancer a few years ago (Henry who is pictured in my avatar) and one to lymphoma almost a year ago. It never gets easier.

I hope things work out for newlife64 and Dakota.


----------



## newlife64

Debles said:


> Our Selka was diagnosed with osteosarcoma in July 2010. We didn't do any clinical trials due to blood draws and xrays that would cause more pain. We did try a new pain treatment using an infusion of bone building meds and we also used sonar treatment that decreased pain. Selka took Rimadyl, Tramadol and eventually Morphine. When he began panting all night we knew it was time to set him free from his pain ridden body. We let him go on 9/9/2010. We spoiled him with steak and yummy foods he loved. I slept with him every night to comfort him.
> 
> My heart goes out to you. One of the hardest things I've ever been through. God bless you and your baby.


I am so sorry for your loss. We love them so much and we have them such a short time. It breaks me heart!


----------



## GoldensGirl

If we're lucky enough to live that long, we all slow down and every living thing dies at some point. It helps to remember that death is just God inhaling. 

Lucy


----------



## newlife64

Thank you all again for all the support! Dakota is still hanging on. He even enjoyed the snow over the weekend. As soon as he saw it, he got so excited. He didn't run around in it, but did take a few rolls in it. I was so overjoyed by his reaction, I went outside in my robe and slippers and sat on the ground next to him. I eventually had to close the blinds because he kept going by the door wanting to go back out and play. 
I took him to Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital in Shirley tonight. They came highly recommended. The vets there are great. She said there is a good chance the amputation can still be done. She does not think the mass in his abdomen is cancer. She wants to run some tests to see where else it is before she makes any decisions. The surgeon there is on vacation, so as soon as she gets back, she will look at everything. He is going back for x-rays and blood work. They were also very willing to work on the bill. They are $1,200 cheaper than the old Vet. It's still out of my reach right now but I'm trying to bridge the gap.
I called all over and filled out more apps then someone searching for a job. Thanks to our great economy, everyone is looking for help, so no matter how sad this story is, he is not the only baby out there that needs help. As far as Care Credit, what everyone needs to understand is thanks to my ex, my credit is a complete disaster. I am in the process of declaring bankruptcy, I hate it but I have no choice. 
The conclusion I've come to is this. Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital is his best option. I will not put him through trials. I will not put him through anything that is going to cause him more pain and may not work. The Vet said if he is a candidate for the amputation, it is the one sure way to get rid of the pain he is in. If the tests prove he is still healthy enough, then I have to find a way. 
This wonderful, special dog that saved my life when my ex came after me, sick as he is, in as much pain as he's in, saved me again the other night, my ex found me. I am now swallowing my pride to save him. How do I go about getting GRF to help me? What do I have to do?


----------



## newlife64

DaisysDad said:


> Hey there, my Daisy just went through bone cancer. The cancer doc diagnosed her in July and said Daisy did not have much time. Almost immediately Daisy could not use her rear leg. I was worried about her pain, but it appeared that it only hurt during the motion of laying down.
> 
> To our surprise and joy Daisy lived until last week. Almost 6 months longer then expected. It was a great six months. Cause that's what life is, especially if you love. And we loved Daisy!
> 
> You know, eventually everything and everyone dies, that's just the way it is. So its not really how long ya live, but rather how well ya live. Same goes for your doggie.
> 
> Make this time special. Do BAD things! I did and it was so much FUN! When Daisy was diagnosed I prepared a special dinner. Filet Mignon, Bearnaise Sauce, baked potato and GRAVY. I did a special dinner OFTEN, she never ate straight kibble again. Weekends were fried eggs over easy with kibble. And ya know what, she didn't get fat and she never lost he appetite, and that was real important to me. Daisy ate like crazy until the day she died.
> 
> Your dog may eventually slow down day by day. But thats ok, just work with her. She may need help with stairs, but thats ok because you too may need help one day. But when she can't take care of herself and gives you that look, ya know that look, and if you don't know it today, you will know it sometime. Just be there for her and do the right thing. Like I said nothing lives forever, except for your love for your doggie.
> 
> By the way, I am a Builder, drive an F250 Ford Truck, and cry like a baby when I read about Goldens. So take care and you will be ok.


Thank you! Crying only means you have a heart! I too started spoiling the day he was diagnosed! I am trying I really am!


----------



## newlife64

mylissyk said:


> This board has pulled together and raised thousands before to help other board members. I'm sure we could do it again.


Look for a member named Jeaous1. She is trying to find a way to raise funds for him! The name of the thread is a plea for help. Thank you so much!


----------



## newlife64

Dakota is hanging in there. He's still eating very well. He's not panting or crying, such a trooper. He's laying on his bed enjoying yet another knuckle bone. I thought I had hidden all the tennis balls, but he found one. He came over to me with it in his mouth making this half bark half howling sound poking me with his nose. He wants to play! I felt so bad taking the ball away, so I replaced it with a knuckle bone! I can't possibly let him run after a ball! He looks fine, except when he walks of course. He has an appointment Tuesday for an xray. I waited because I want Dr.Etzel to do it and she's not back until Tuesday. They said she will read it right after it's done and we will finally know what can be done. From here on in Dakota is his Royal furface!


----------



## newlife64

If anyone still wants to help Dakota, click on the following, it will take you to another thread. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ysiology-breed-standard/109292-plea-help.html


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Dakota is sweetheart. Praying for him all time. Are they open on Saturdays?


----------



## jealous1

Yes, they are open on Saturdays (open now, 9:25 a.m. EST) and I think they are open til noon or 1:00 p.m.


----------



## newlife64

Dakota's appointment was postponed until tomorrow. The vet want's to examine him before the xray. Keeping my fingers crossed! He's still doing good. He is one tough dog!


----------



## newlife64

Dakota's appointment was changed back to tomorrow. I am going to tranquilize him before we go. Hopefully he will be calm enough for the xray. The Vet is going to examine him first, then do the xray. He is still doing good, ate like a piggy and is still energetic. Everytime I go near the door, he thinks he's going for a walk, he gets so excited. Breaks my heart! I just took this picture, he's such a goof ball! 

I will post the outcome tomorrow when we get home!

















    ​newlife64View Public ProfileSend a private message to newlife64Find all posts by newlife64Add newlife64 to Your Contacts


----------



## PrincessDi

That beautiful boy is definitely a MaMa's boy, I can see. What a sweet boy. That just melts me. I'm on my way to light a candle that there is a good prognosis and plan for treatment for Dakota. Please give that boy :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## newlife64

PrincessDi said:


> That beautiful boy is definitely a MaMa's boy, I can see. What a sweet boy. That just melts me. I'm on my way to light a candle that there is a good prognosis and plan for treatment for Dakota. Please give that boy :smooch::smooch::smooch:


Thank you! I've been praying! I will post it as soon as I know!


----------



## newlife64

Please say some prayers for Dakota. I am praying for a miracle, he has to be ok!


----------



## newlife64

Just got back from the vet. She's not sure if what she's seeing in his lungs is the spread of the cancer or just age related. She wants to repeat the x-ray in two to three weeks. If it looks the same then he can have the surgery. She does recommend Chemo if we do the amputation. If what she's seeing is the spread of the cancer, she says he has about two months.


----------



## newlife64

After taking the time to think about what the vet said today and speaking with a couple of people, I have decided to get another opinion. She should have been able to look at the x-ray and tell me if has spread to his lungs. I am going to find another vet. Please *do not* *make any donations to Floyd Harbor Vet*. I will let you all know what happens. Thank you all so much for everything! 
Dakota is resting and is still hanging in there. His condition has not changed!


----------



## PrincessDi

newlife64 said:


> Please say some prayers for Dakota. I am praying for a miracle, he has to be ok!


am on the way to light a candle and am saying prayers for your both!


----------



## kwhit

I'm re-posting this clinic from when I wrote awhile ago. Did you ever contact them? They seem to be a very well respected clinic and they're only an hour away from you:

Animal Medical Center - New York City


----------



## newlife64

kwhit said:


> I'm re-posting this clinic from when I wrote awhile ago. Did you ever contact them? They seem to be a very well respected clinic and they're only an hour away from you:
> 
> Animal Medical Center - New York City


No I didn't. I thank you for help, I really do. The problem with NYC is, the traffic getting into NYC from here will be at least two hours. Also, I really need to find a Vet closer, if we have an emergency, we will be at a strangers mercy.


----------



## kwhit

newlife64 said:


> No I didn't. I thank you for help, I really do. The problem with NYC is, the traffic getting into NYC from here will be at least two hours. Also, I really need to find a Vet closer, if we have an emergency, we will be at a strangers mercy.


Then call them for a referral.


----------



## kwhit

You have _got_ to settle on a vet for Dakota soon...it's been a month since you first found out he had cancer. That's a long time to be searching when his time may be limited. Really, I'm sorry if this is harsh, I don't mean it to be, but I can't help feeling frustration when I read about the multiple x-rays and blood tests he's had with no results. I did a quick search and came up with these two sites that list vets in your area: 

AAHA-Accredited Hospitals

Veterinarians in 11951 - Mastic Beach, NY Vets

Call trainers in your area and ask what vets they use for their dogs. Call boarding facilities, pet stores, grooming salons and ask them the same question. I hope you find one very soon...


----------



## newlife64

Thank you for your concern. But, I am not going to say with a vet that wants me to wait two to three weeks to repeat an x-ray. "That" is wasting precious time. I am not happy with the fact that she looked at the x-ray she took yesterday and couldn't tell me what she was seeing. She claims he only has two months, if that's true then waiting another two to three weeks to possibly do the surgery would make his last month even more painful. What I didn't post about yesterday’s visit was that she also wanted me to cut down on his pain meds to less than half of what I'm giving him. The dosage he's on was given by both his old vet and the vet that was filling in for her. I checked back with the first vet today, he said not to change the dosage and didn’t understand why she wanted to change it if he is doing ok. He recomended another Vet. I am going there to talk to them tonight. I just called the Hospital in NYC, they also recommended the vet I am going to tonight.
What you also may not understand is that no matter what is done for him, my best friend is not going to make it. There is no cure! I am only interested in doing what is best for him. If there were a cure I would sell my soul to the devil to save him. If you are feeling frustrated, just think about how frustrated I am! 


kwhit said:


> You have _got_ to settle on a vet for Dakota soon...it's been a month since you first found out he had cancer. That's a long time to be searching when his time may be limited. Really, I'm sorry if this is harsh, I don't mean it to be, but I can't help feeling frustration when I read about the multiple x-rays and blood tests he's had with no results. I did a quick search and came up with these two sites that list vets in your area:
> 
> AAHA-Accredited Hospitals
> 
> Veterinarians in 11951 - Mastic Beach, NY Vets
> 
> Call trainers in your area and ask what vets they use for their dogs. Call boarding facilities, pet stores, grooming salons and ask them the same question. I hope you find one very soon...


----------



## kwhit

newlife64 said:


> The Vet did some bloodwork and it was perfect. He prescribed Ramidyl. We went back a week later. The Vet was not happy with the way it looked, so he took an xray. *It showed bone cancer*.





newlife64 said:


> Now to answer some questions.....Dakota is a candidate for ampution...The cancer seems to only be in his front paw. He's on Rimadyl and Tramadol. *His paw is really bothering him*.





newlife64 said:


> *The Vet first has to run tests*...I would also need to find a Vet I would trust. *The Vet I have now is too far away...*





newlife64 said:


> *The worst part is Dakota developed a new symptom*...The Vet said it's a tell tale sign that it has spread to the glands. While examining him he noticed he is swallowing alot, also bad news. His weight is also dropping fast, even though he is eating very well...*I am going to take him to another Vet tomorrow*. I'm hoping for better news.





newlife64 said:


> Thank you! He wants to keep him on the same meds, but raised the Tramadol. He said he wants to see him again in a couple of days. * He took some blood*.





newlife64 said:


> I have not stopped crying since I read it! *We are running out of time...*





newlife64 said:


> *I took him to Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital* in Shirley tonight. *She* *said there is a good chance the amputation can still be done* *He is going back for x-rays and blood work.* *Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital is his best option.* I will not put him through trials. *sick as he is, in as much pain as he's in*


How can an amputation still be done if it's in two legs? You wrote the following over two weeks before the top quote and I can't even keep track of which vet told you this:



newlife64 said:


> The *second opinion* did not go well... *The Vet found another mass the size of a grapefruit and the bone cancer has spread to his other leg.*





newlife64 said:


> *He has an appointment Tuesday for an xray.*





newlife64 said:


> *Just got back from the vet. *...*She wants to repeat the x-ray in two to three weeks*.





newlife64 said:


> *I have decided to get another opinion.*


I'm sure you are feeling frustration, but right now, the one I'm concerned with is Dakota. All the postings you've made about all the different vets and tests, it seems like everything is _so scattered_. There's no rhyme or reason in the path his care has taken. This is a time to be _organized_. You are your dog's only advocate for his care. There are so many different x-rays out there, you need to have them in hand when you go to this next vet. That or at least tell them _everything_ you've been told and have them consult with all the vets you've seen. 

Seriously, you've got to get things straight, Dakota is depending on you. I'm glad you finally got a recommendation from your first vet, I wish that would have been done _weeks_ ago. But it is what it is at this point, so I really, really hope that this next vet is the one. Good luck, tonight...


----------



## PrincessDi

Karen, I'm really trying to understand why you are a bit deligent about being the devil's advocate. The OP is in a difficult place right now. She is tryuing to do what is best for Dakota. If that requires several opinions, then that is what she should do. 

There was a time for us in May when our girl was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. It took 2 vets to get it right. Then after we lost DI and our other golden Max stopped eating, it too 3 vets to get it right. The first recommended he was old to put him down. The second with no tests said he too had hemangio. The 3rd vet, finally ran the tests the other 2 should have run and Max is still here with us almost a year later and doesn't have cancer.

Sometimes, you have to do what you feel is best for your kid. I think that we should try to be supportive and compassionate.



kwhit said:


> How can an amputation still be done if it's in two legs? You wrote the following over two weeks before the top quote and I can't even keep track of which vet told you this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are feeling frustration, but right now, the one I'm concerned with is Dakota. All the postings you've made about all the different vets and tests, it seems like everything is _so scattered_. There's no rhyme or reason in the path his care has taken. This is a time to be _organized_. You are your dog's only advocate for his care. There are so many different x-rays out there, you need to have them in hand when you go to this next vet. That or at least tell them _everything_ you've been told and have them consult with all the vets you've seen.
> 
> Seriously, you've got to get things straight, Dakota is depending on you. I'm glad you finally got a recommendation from your first vet, I wish that would have been done _weeks_ ago. But it is what it is at this point, so I really, really hope that this next vet is the one. Good luck, tonight...


----------



## kwhit

PrincessDi said:


> Karen, I'm really trying to understand why you are a bit deligent about being the devil's advocate.


I'm not trying to be the devil's advocate. I've also lost a dog to cancer. I'm just trying to light a fire under the OP to get her to try to be more assertive with the vets she's working with. It's the way I am with doctors and vets, so I guess I want to see other people that way, too. 

She knows he's got cancer, many x-rays have shown that. I just want the dog to be comfortable and not have to deal with any more tests if they're going to show the same thing. IDK, everyone handles things differently. I just don't get all the tests and x-rays being repeated over and over. I guess I'm blessed with wonderful vets. Savanah was diagnosed in about 15 minutes and a course of treatment was decided on right then. I lost 3 of my cats to cancer and it was the same way. Diagnosis after their first set of x-rays, (same day), and treatment right after. 

I truly hope she gets the answers she's looking for and this next vet will be the one to give them to her.


----------



## newlife64

*PrincessDi*

Thank you, I thought it was just me! 


PrincessDi said:


> Karen, I'm really trying to understand why you are a bit deligent about being the devil's advocate. The OP is in a difficult place right now. She is tryuing to do what is best for Dakota. If that requires several opinions, then that is what she should do.
> 
> There was a time for us in May when our girl was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. It took 2 vets to get it right. Then after we lost DI and our other golden Max stopped eating, it too 3 vets to get it right. The first recommended he was old to put him down. The second with no tests said he too had hemangio. The 3rd vet, finally ran the tests the other 2 should have run and Max is still here with us almost a year later and doesn't have cancer.
> 
> Sometimes, you have to do what you feel is best for your kid. I think that we should try to be supportive and compassionate.


----------



## newlife64

*kwhit*

Again thank you for your concern. I'm sorry if you feel I am not taking good enough care of my dog! If you would continue going to a vet that could not read an x-ray or wanted to reduce the pain meds, then you go for it! I am not! I HAVE NOT HAD THE SAME RESULTS FROM EVERY VET! THAT'S WHAT THE PROBLEM IS!!!! AND I HAVE NOT ALLOWED MY DAKOTA TO BE IN ANY PAIN! HOW DARE YOU INSINUATE I HAVE! READ MY POSTS, MY LIFE IS A LITTLE SCARY RIGHT NOW! IN CASE YOU FORGOT SOMEONE FROM THIS FORUM DID SPEAK WITH THE LAST VET TO CONFIRM WHAT IS GOING ON! SHE WAS ALSO ONE OF THE PEOPLE I SPOKE WITH REGARDING THE LAST VISIT! SHE AGREED WITH WHAT I AM DOING! YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT! THE ONLY THING YOU HAVE SUCEEDED IN DOING IS DISCOURAGING SOME PEOPLE FROM TRYING TO HELP US! 

I am in the process of reading a long thread for a dog named Maartin. I am looking for info that might give me some insight. I will not post here anymore! I came here for help not stress!

I send my heart felt thanks to the ones here who have helped! There are many wonderful people here! 


kwhit said:


> How can an amputation still be done if it's in two legs? You wrote the following over two weeks before the top quote and I can't even keep track of which vet told you this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are feeling frustration, but right now, the one I'm concerned with is Dakota. All the postings you've made about all the different vets and tests, it seems like everything is _so scattered_. There's no rhyme or reason in the path his care has taken. This is a time to be _organized_. You are your dog's only advocate for his care. There are so many different x-rays out there, you need to have them in hand when you go to this next vet. That or at least tell them _everything_ you've been told and have them consult with all the vets you've seen.
> 
> Seriously, you've got to get things straight, Dakota is depending on you. I'm glad you finally got a recommendation from your first vet, I wish that would have been done _weeks_ ago. But it is what it is at this point, so I really, really hope that this next vet is the one. Good luck, tonight...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I know you are living every ones nightmare. We are here for you. I really care about Dakota and you. Keep your strength for fighting for your boy. And please do not stop posting the updates.
Prayers sent for you and Dakota.


----------



## PrincessDi

I sincerely hope that you will continue to post here. There is lots of good information here to learn and many people that have fought cancer and have good advice. I feel that you and Dakota are genuinely going through a terrible time right now and my heart goes out to you. I have been in a similarly hard time and do understand. 

That being said......I think that a few people here have had bad experiences on other forums that have gotten taken by people who posed as needing assistance. So I'm sorry that you have gotten caught up in the fact that someone here is very genuinely trying to be protective of other members. The people on this site are very loyal and will go to the ends of the earth to be of assistance. So please try to understand and please hang around. 

Unfortunately as sad as it makes me for you, if Dakota has cancer, at some point you will loose him. This forum is a sanctuary to get through those times as well. Our kids are VERY important to us. So please let us be here for you and your boy.


----------



## newlife64

Thank you PrincessDi! The point is, Jealous1 did call my Vet directly. I had a very hard time asking for help, never in my life have I asked anyone for help. Even with all the crap in my scary personal life, I did not ask anyone for anything. Coming here and asking for help was the hardest thing I've ever done, I did it for him! Being attacked the first time I asked for help was not a good feeling. But more then that, being accused of causing my dog more pain... I take serious offense to that. That statement was purely mean and had nothing to do with protecting all the good people here. I'm sorry but it made a bad situation feel much worse.


PrincessDi said:


> I sincerely hope that you will continue to post here. There is lots of good information here to learn and many people that have fought cancer and have good advice. I feel that you and Dakota are genuinely going through a terrible time right now and my heart goes out to you. I have been in a similarly hard time and do understand.
> 
> That being said......I think that a few people here have had bad experiences on other forums that have gotten taken by people who posed as needing assistance. So I'm sorry that you have gotten caught up in the fact that someone here is very genuinely trying to be protective of other members. The people on this site are very loyal and will go to the ends of the earth to be of assistance. So please try to understand and please hang around.
> 
> Unfortunately as sad as it makes me for you, if Dakota has cancer, at some point you will loose him. This forum is a sanctuary to get through those times as well. Our kids are VERY important to us. So please let us be here for you and your boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

I do understand dear. I'm so very sorry.......



newlife64 said:


> Thank you PrincessDi! The point is, Jealous1 did call my Vet directly. I had a very hard time asking for help, never in my life have I asked anyone for help. Even with all the crap in my scary personal life, I did not ask anyone for anything. Coming here and asking for help was the hardest thing I've ever done, I did it for him! Being attacked the first time I asked for help was not a good feeling. But more then that, being accused of causing my dog more pain... I take serious offense to that. That statement was purely mean and had nothing to do with protecting all the good people here. I'm sorry but it made a bad situation feel much worse.


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> In March of last year, we lost our girl Casey to a brain tumor. It was sudden and quick. She showed no signs of it until she had a seizure. We had to put her down a week later. A couple of weeks ago, My Dakota started limping. The Vet did some bloodwork and it was perfect. He prescribed Ramidyl. We went back a week later. The Vet was not happy with the way it looked, so he took an xray. It showed bone cancer. I am beside myself. I cannot believe we are going to lose him too! This is not fair.


This must be quite a shock to you. I know you were not expecting Dakota to come down with cancer after losing Casey! You provided both of your beloved goldens with love and devotion. I am new to this thread that is now a few weeks old. I will continue to read on to see what has transpired, but I want you to know that I am very saddened to hear of this and you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MercyMom

I^miss^shep said:


> To Newlife64. What is the name and address of your vet. I would like to call them and make arrangements to send money towards Dakotas surgery. I would have wanted someone to help me with shep if or some reason I could not. I got shep when I was about to go through a divorce. I signed over the house and everything in it. To keep her from fighting me for him. I probably could only send a $100 or so due to fixing our home from a flood that happened in may. But I would like to send what I can. And if there is anyone else that can send anything please do. Even if it's just $10 dollars. God knows at somepoint we have all been there. So please Newlife64 if your vet will set up a account to where money can be sent please do so. And to anyone else that reads this. How often do you blow $10 $20 or even more. You could put that money to a little better use and you won't miss it so send it to help and I will do the same.


Ditto! I was thinking the same thing. I would like to send money to help Dakota. Now it is February 2nd though and these last few posts took place on January 15th. I hope it's not too late!


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> The Vet first has to run tests. I'm not sure of the exact amount. I would also need to find a Vet I would trust. The Vet I have now is too far away. I had to move this week to stay safe and I have not used a Vet around here yet.


So sorry!


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> I spoke with the Vet today. The news was not good. The tests will run about $500.00, the amputation about $2,500, Chemotherapy about $2,000, Radiation $2,000- $5,000(only if there are other small spots). He said I would be looking at a minimum of $6,000.00.
> 
> The worst part is Dakota developed a new symptom, while I was brushing him this morning, I noticed his hair is coming out in clumps and he has a couple of spots that are almost bald. The Vet said it's a tell tale sign that it has spread to the glands. While examining him he noticed he is swallowing alot, also bad news. His weight is also dropping fast, even though he is eating very well.
> 
> I filled out the credit app at the vets office. It was not approved. All around bad day!!!
> 
> I am going to take him to another Vet tomorrow. I'm hoping for better news.


I'm so sorry dear!


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> He turned 11 on new year eve.


Wow, he's had a long life. A good one I'll bet.


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> The second opinion did not go well. The Vet found another mass the size of a grapefruit and the bone cancer has spread to his other leg. I am so upset.


 Awww, he's a gorgeous dog! I really hope you can save him!:crossfing


----------



## MercyMom

DaisysDad said:


> I have been reading this forum for a long time. But today my best buddy, Daisy, died. So to help me through the pain I logged on, saw your post, and immediately signed up.
> 
> Daisy was diagnosed with bone cancer in July. The cancer specialist offered to put her down that day. She was only limping and my first instinct was to Pop the Doc into next week, because this could not be happening.
> 
> The day after her diagnosis, all of a sudden, she could not her one of hind legs. I mean immediately. This was shocking. Daisy was always healthy, ran all day. And now she was a tripod.
> 
> We looked into treatments, which we could not afford, and would cause Daisy pain. So we decided to live with this thing and see what happens.
> 
> Well the little Daisy lived until today. Almost 7 months since her diagnosis. We adjusted our life style to fit hers. My back still hurts from picking her up to get down stairs! These are some of the things we did:
> 
> 1. We bought and elevated dog dish system so she did not have to bend over to eat and drink. This was a real winner for her.
> 2. I cooked "gourmet meals" for her AT LEAST once a week. It was FUN, interesting and she LOVED IT. Steak, bacon egg n cheese, oh and she LOVED GRAVY!
> 3. Since walks were out of the question we spent a lot of time out doors just hanging out. Out door time was VERY important.
> 4. We put carpets runners on ALL of our hardwood floors because its difficult to walk on 3 legs!
> 5. For entertainment I took her on rides around town. Daisy went to work with me every day, I have an F250 pickup. And she loves seeing people in town! So we made this part of our life style.
> 6. We own two dog beds and always made sure one was in the room. You see, Daisy would follow me EVERYWHERE!
> 
> Towards the end:
> Daisy got very thirsty as time went on. So we made sure to always have water where ever she was.
> Daisy NEVER lost her appetite. Maybe she lost interest in kibble, but hey, when you get steak n eggs what the hell is this this kibble crap!
> Sitting and laying down was the most pain. And I am pretty sure the only pain. Be patient.
> Steps are BAD. We always helped with steps.
> 
> I hope that you understand that all good dogs go to heaven. I say this as tears run down my face. But its all your call, if you know your dog you will make the right decision. You have already made this dogs life beautiful, and the dog has reciprocated 10 fold, I bet. I am a tough builder, but today I am a weeping fool.
> 
> Peace to you and yours.
> 
> This is a pic of Daisy the day was diagnosed. I believe she is saying "Don't worry, be Happy!"


 I am so sorry you lost Daisy. I am glad you made her last days enjoyable.


----------



## goldensrbest

I AM SORRY,TO HEAR THIS, having lost two ,because of bone cancer, the treatment ,does not always work, you have to do what you think is best, your the one that loves him.


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> I just finished the application for The Brown Dog Foundation, their web site says I will know in a couple of hours. I also filled out apps for two others. I am hoping one will help him!


 Me too! I am praying hard that he can be saved!


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> Dakota is hanging in there. He's still eating very well. He's not panting or crying, such a trooper. He's laying on his bed enjoying yet another knuckle bone. I thought I had hidden all the tennis balls, but he found one. He came over to me with it in his mouth making this half bark half howling sound poking me with his nose. He wants to play! I felt so bad taking the ball away, so I replaced it with a knuckle bone! I can't possibly let him run after a ball! He looks fine, except when he walks of course. He has an appointment Tuesday for an xray. I waited because I want Dr.Etzel to do it and she's not back until Tuesday. They said she will read it right after it's done and we will finally know what can be done. From here on in Dakota is his Royal furface!


 You go Girl!


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> Please say some prayers for Dakota. I am praying for a miracle, he has to be ok!


 I am praying and scrolling.


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> After taking the time to think about what the vet said today and speaking with a couple of people, I have decided to get another opinion. She should have been able to look at the x-ray and tell me if has spread to his lungs. I am going to find another vet. Please *do not* *make any donations to Floyd Harbor Vet*. I will let you all know what happens. Thank you all so much for everything!
> Dakota is resting and is still hanging in there. His condition has not changed!


I am keeping my fingers crossed. I want to see this dog saved.:crossfing


----------



## MercyMom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I know you are living every ones nightmare. We are here for you. I really care about Dakota and you. Keep your strength for fighting for your boy. And please do not stop posting the updates.
> Prayers sent for you and Dakota.


 Ditto. Please don't give up!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Please let us know how is Dakota doing. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## newlife64

Dakota had a bad day yesterday. Couldn't get down the stairs for the first time. I set up the couch last night for me and put his dog bed next to me. Well he put me in my place! Not a minute after laying down, he jumped on the couch and made himself comfortable on top of me. He slept like a a baby and I slept with a 92lb fur blanket on top of me. I am happy to report that he's doing better today. Right now he's laying next to me demanding belly rubs. He's eating very well and has now decided that even my food is his! He greeted me at the door with a sock in his mouth ready for some tug of war! My amazing boy is getting away with murder and has become even more spoiled. Off to Shirley Animal Hospital in the morning.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hoping you got some good news at the vet today. We are keeping you and Dakota in our thoughts and prayers. Give your special boy a big hug from us!


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers for your visit in the morning. We do care about both of you and hate that you're going through so much.


----------



## Kaila

newlife64 said:


> Thank you! I was reading some posts about cancer. There seems to be so much info on here. I was reading one about going grain free. Is this something that can possibly slow the cancer down?


I think the idea is to feed not just a grain-free food, but a high quality dog food. Many grocery store foods or foods from big-chain pet stores (like Petsmart) contain chemical preservatives, artificial colors and flavors, euthanized dogs/cats (including the chemical used to euthanize them--phenobarbital--which does not break down when cooked), diseased livestock, indigestible animal remnants (ex. hooves, beaks, feathers, fur, claws, etc.), and of course low-quality grains intended for livestock feed (ex. corn, wheat, and soy). These ingredients alone are bound to contain toxins that can contribute to the progression of cancer, so it's possible that eliminating them from the diet can slow the spread of cancer (or at the very least, not make it worse). Not to mention.. a dog's body has to work even harder to process grains, which are not a regular part of a carnivore diet, so going grain-free could ease the stress on his body, possibly. It's really no sure thing, though. Only someone with lots of experience and research on the subject would know for sure.

This is an advertisement for a particular brand of food, but it's the video that got me starting reading and researching about healthier pet food alternatives. I never did try this particular brand though, lol. But he does a good job of explaining the problems with cheap pet foods:










You can also refer to these two websites for information about particular brands, or to search for higher quality brands:
Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through a hard time. I'm new to the forums, but I'll try to keep an eye on things and I'll definitely keep you and your boy in my thoughts. I wish you both the best.


----------



## newlife64

Dakota has been great all day! He's putting weight on his leg again. I want to give stinky boy a bath but don't know if I should. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## PrincessDi

I have no idea about the bath, but wanted to say thank goodness he did good all day!!


----------



## newlife64

PrincessDi said:


> I have no idea about the bath, but wanted to say thank goodness he did good all day!!


Thanks! I will ask the vet tomorrow! I just worry cause he gets excited after a bath!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good luck tomorrow, I pray for you to come back with good news.


----------



## newlife64

I just got back from the Vet. I am so glad I changed vets. Although he's not sure it has not spread, he is positive the amputation would give him more time. Dakota's general healty is excellent, his breathing perfect and by Dakota's appearance he thought he was 1/2 the age he is. He thinks his good life is the reason for his good health. He made it clear the amputation will not cure him, but it will slow it down and take his pain away. I am waiting on a call back for the appointment for the xrays. I thank you all for the support you have given me to get through this!


----------



## newlife64

jealous1 
jealous1
Join Date: Dec 2007
Posts: 1,869 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 182 Times in 113 Posts 

I just talked w/ Dakota's mom and she has now found a really good vet she trusts. The vet would like to take a series of x-rays since he did not feel that the one taken by the other vet was of a sufficient quality to read anything (cost will be ~$300). If they look good, he recommends going ahead w/ the amputation (~$2,200). Julie wanted to absorb everything before committing and then called back to make an appointment for the x-rays; they said they would call her back. She is hoping to get the appointment for the x-rays this coming week. The vet is keeping Dakota on Tramadol but is substituting Metacam for they Rimadyl in the meanwhile.
For those of you who would like to help Julie and Dakota, donations can be made to:
Shirley Animal Hospital
1010 Mantauk Highway
Shirley, New York 11967
631-281-8820
I have talked to the office and they have advised that when calling in, please ask to talk to either JoAnne Barthel or Virginia Carpenter. They are not in today but will be in Monday any time after 10:00 a.m. Any donation made will be applied as a deposit toward Julie/Dakata Firle's account.
Thanks everyone! 
__________________

"But if you tame me, then we shall need each other. To me, you will be unique in all the world. To you, I shall be unique in all the world . . . But you must not forget it. You become responsible, forever, for what you have tamed." The Little Prince


----------



## newlife64

Dakota's appointment is all set! I'll be on pins and needles waiting for the results!


----------



## newlife64

goldencontriever3 said:


> I am so sorry you and your boy are going through this. We will keep you both in our prayers. Please count us in for a donation.


I think we're finally set! The vet thinks his condition looks good!


----------



## jealous1

When are Dakota's x-rays scheduled for? That way we can send out good vibes for him and you


----------



## newlife64

MercyMom said:


> Ditto! I was thinking the same thing. I would like to send money to help Dakota. Now it is February 2nd though and these last few posts took place on January 15th. I hope it's not too late!


We are back on track and moving foward! The new vet thinks he's in good shape. We are going to have the rest of the tests done so he can have the surgery.


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> I just got back from the Vet. I am so glad I changed vets. Although he's not sure it has not spread, he is positive the amputation would give him more time. Dakota's general healty is excellent, his breathing perfect and by Dakota's appearance he thought he was 1/2 the age he is. He thinks his good life is the reason for his good health. He made it clear the amputation will not cure him, but it will slow it down and take his pain away. I am waiting on a call back for the appointment for the xrays. I thank you all for the support you have given me to get through this!


I am so glad you found a better vet. I am so happy you came back to the forum. I am praying that your days with Dakota are enjoyable and memoriable.


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> We are back on track and moving foward! The new vet thinks he's in good shape. We are going to have the rest of the tests done so he can have the surgery.


That is so good to hear! I will contact your vet Monday and ask about how to make my contribution. Thanks for the info! Good luck! I will be praying for you and Dakota.


----------



## newlife64

Dakota had a good day. The weather was nice today so I spent some time outside with him. He's still eating good and seems no worse. He does not leave my side. He's such a love!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Dakota.


----------



## newlife64

*Buddy*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Prayers for Dakota.


 I read the thread. I am so sorry for the loss of your Buddy!


----------



## newlife64

Dakota just went upstairs and went to bed without me! I guess he didn't like sharing the couch with me. Yet another statement made by king fur face!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just made a donation for your boy. How is Dakota doing today? Hope he is having a good day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope Dakota had a good day today. I made a donation today on your boy's account.


----------



## MercyMom

How are things going with Dakota? I made a donation to your account yesterday.


----------



## newlife64

MercyMom said:


> How are things going with Dakota? I made a donation to your account yesterday.


Thank you so much! Dakota is still hanging in there. He still does not seem any worse. But I'm not going to fool my self into believing that. I spent most of today trying to find ways to raise the money for his surgery. I again looked through the list of organizations, emailed every rescue and even called my domestic violence contact to pick her brain. Trying to keep myself calm is getting harder by the day.


----------



## Karen519

*Newlife*

Newlife

So glad that Dakota is still good. If it is any consolation, I don't think that the surgery would guarantee anything.

Praying for you both!!


----------



## newlife64

Karen519 said:


> Newlife
> 
> So glad that Dakota is still good. If it is any consolation, I don't think that the surgery would guarantee anything.
> 
> Praying for you both!!


I know! But it will help his pain and it could slow the cancer down. I would like to at least try to help him.


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> Thank you so much! Dakota is still hanging in there. He still does not seem any worse. But I'm not going to fool my self into believing that. I spent most of today trying to find ways to raise the money for his surgery. I again looked through the list of organizations, emailed every rescue and even called my domestic violence contact to pick her brain. Trying to keep myself calm is getting harder by the day.


Hang in there dear. I am sure our good Lord will provide a way for your beloved Dakota.


----------



## PrincessDi

newlife64 said:


> Dakota is still hanging in there. I spent the day calling, emailing and faxing every organization rescue and hospital. Everyone that responded said no for one reason or another. I will take him for the xrays tomorrow morning. If he truly is a canidate, my only choice is to give him up. I can't take this!


Bumping up for Dakota


----------



## newlife64

Dakota has a belly full of chicken, veggies and brown rice! He's a little tired today. Right now he's laying with his head on my lap. When ever I stop rubbing his belly he pokes me! Praying for a good night and good news tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessDi

We're definitely praying for your both as well! So glad that he enjoyed a wonderful dinner and is loving on Mommy right now. Praying that this all works out for you both.



newlife64 said:


> Dakota has a belly full of chicken, veggies and brown rice! He's a little tired today. Right now he's laying with his head on my lap. When ever I stop rubbing his belly he pokes me! Praying for a good night and good news tomorrow!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying with you for peaceful night and good day tomorrow. God luck at vet visit tomorrow.


----------



## jealous1

Prayers for both you and Dakota - good luck at the vet!


----------



## newlife64

No word yet! I won't know until about 4:30! Maybe there will be a miracle!


----------



## newlife64

Spoke with the vet. His x-rays look clear. His heart and lungs are clear. He is going to have a radiologist look at it to confirm it. I don’t know if I should laugh or cry. If the radiologist agrees, than the surgery will give him time and remove his pain.


----------



## Karen519

*Newlife*

Newlife

That sounds wonderful that the xrays look clear.
How much time do they think the surgery would give him?


----------



## newlife64

Karen519 said:


> Newlife
> 
> That sounds wonderful that the xrays look clear.
> How much time do they think the surgery would give him?


The vet said the biggest problem was his lungs, now that they look clear he should be good. If the radiologist confirms it, he said he has seen anything from 6 months to a year. If it comes back I can do the radiation/chemo. They usually do it after the surgery, but since it's not visable yet I should have time before I would have to do it.


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> Spoke with the vet. His x-rays look clear. His heart and lungs are clear. He is going to have a radiologist look at it to confirm it. I don’t know if I should laugh or cry. If the radiologist agrees, than the surgery will give him time and remove his pain.


That's so awessome! This calls for a celebration! :artydude:headbang2:banana::rockon:


----------



## PrincessDi

Julie, let us know what the radiologist says. Dakota needs to stay with his Mommy. It would be too tramatic for a Rescue to take him in and I know that it would kill you on top of everything that you've been through. How much did the vet get in contributions? How much is the surgery? Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that Dakota has more time with his Mommy. *YOU TWO NEED TO BE TOGETHER!!*


----------



## newlife64

MercyMom said:


> That's so awessome! This calls for a celebration! :artydude:headbang2:banana::rockon:


Love it!
If the radiologist says it's clear, he is going to have this surgery!!!! I don't know how, but he is not leaving me yet!!!!! Not like this!!!!


----------



## 3goldens

good news I wish you success in the surgery and many more happy years together


----------



## newlife64

PrincessDi said:


> Julie, let us know what the radiologist says. Dakota needs to stay with his Mommy. It would be too tramatic for a Rescue to take him in and I know that it would kill you on top of everything that you've been through. How much did the vet get in contributions? How much is the surgery? Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that Dakota has more time with his Mommy. *YOU TWO NEED TO BE TOGETHER!!*


YES WE DO!!! :crossfing:--heart::heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat My boy is going to have this surgery!!!


----------



## newlife64

The Patient! He's such a good baby!


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful News!


----------



## newlife64

I'm hoping to schedule the surgery for the end of next week. That way I can be home with him after the surgery! Thank god for mid winter recess!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy for good news. Love his sweet face. Wish you all the best.


----------



## newlife64

He woke me at 4! Big wet nose poking me in the face! As soon as I opened my eyes, he gave me sloppy kisses! I think he needs a new internal clock!


----------



## newlife64

I called the office today. The x-rays were sent to the radiologist. He thinks we should know late today or at least by tomorrow. 

As for king fur face, he's still doing well. He's limping quite a bit so we are going to try the patch.


----------



## newlife64

A little worried about king fur face. He didn't eat all his dinner and he's very anxious.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I'm hoping perhaps the patch or increased pain meds can help ease his pain and anxiousness. Do you have the patch?


----------



## newlife64

A friend of mine is out trying to get one. I don't understand why everything is so difficult to get. I know the government is cracking down on narcotics, but what are we supposed to do! So far two drug stores didn't have them!


----------



## PrincessDi

That answers the question that I just posted on the other thread. Praying that your friend finds a drug store that has them! So glad that you have someone there to help you get through this! Just wish I could be there as well!


----------



## newlife64

PrincessDi said:


> That answers the question that I just posted on the other thread. Praying that your friend finds a drug store that has them! So glad that you have someone there to help you get through this! Just wish I could be there as well!


No luck with the drug patches. These new laws are terrible! I wish you were here too!


----------



## PrincessDi

How is Dakota feeling today? Thought about you both all night. Praying that he has a better day today. Can you get a pain patch from your vet to get him through the time between surgery?


----------



## PrincessDi

Checking in on Dakota and praying that things are ok.


----------



## newlife64

Sorry I have not posted! I've been sick for two days! No luck with the patches. Really hate the new drug laws. Dakota is doing better though. Eating good again. I think he got to spoiled and just didn't want dog food. He is sleeping alot and seems to be a little less playful. Still no word from the radiologist. Spoke with the vet and he said he would contact them. Tired of waiting!


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> The Patient! He's such a good baby!


 Awwww. He's so nice and cuddled up. My thoughts are still with you.


----------



## newlife64

I'm still sick! Temp down to 102 woohoo! Dakota is ok. He's been snuggling with me! Calling the vet when they open, done waiting! I will post later! Thank you all!


----------



## newlife64

I spoke with the vet. I am so upset. The radiologist said his spleen is enlarged and the mass on his side is cancer. The mass on his side has been there a long time. It was looked at when I found it. I was told at that time it was just a fatty mass. The cancer did not start in his leg. They want to do more tests, I don't know what to do! I need to end this roller coaster ride. My best friend will live out his time spoiled, surrounded by extreme love, and comfortable. I do not want to lose him, but I will not, can not let him suffer.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear this. Just remember he has none of the foreboding of what the future holds and no fear of death. Letting go is so so hard and a real test of our love. Try your best to live in the moment with him.... love and spoil him, take pictures, look into his eyes and memorize every inch of him. There is plenty of time to mourn when he is gone. Easy to say, agonizing and hard to do. We'll be here to walk along side you.... I hope you find some degree of comfort from that. Hugs to you and ear rubs to Dakota.


----------



## PrincessDi

newlife64 said:


> I spoke with the vet. I am so upset. The radiologist said his spleen is enlarged and the mass on his side is cancer. The mass on his side has been there a long time. It was looked at when I found it. I was told at that time it was just a fatty mass. The cancer did not start in his leg. They want to do more tests, I don't know what to do! I need to end this roller coaster ride. My best friend will live out his time spoiled, surrounded by extreme love, and comfortable. I do not want to lose him, but I will not, can not let him suffer.


Julie, was just re-reading your post. We have had a couple of vets tell us that though a mass/lipoma is benign when tested, if it changes it should be re-checked. Aparently in some cases it can become malignant. I'm sure that many on here are better versed than I, we have been told that several times. You didn't have any way of knowing this. Is his abdomen distended? Did the vet mention Hemangiosarcoma? Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## newlife64

PrincessDi said:


> Julie, was just re-reading your post. We have had a couple of vets tell us that though a mass/lipoma is benign when tested, if it changes it should be re-checked. Aparently in some cases it can become malignant. I'm sure that many on here are better versed than I, we have been told that several times. You didn't have any way of knowing this. Is his abdomen distended? Did the vet mention Hemangiosarcoma? Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


 The mass was tested last year. Up until just recently, it stayed the same size. Now it has gotten bigger in the past couple of weeks. It went from grape size to plum size in about two weeks and is on his side through his ribs. His abdomen is ok.


----------



## newlife64

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. Just remember he has none of the foreboding of what the future holds and no fear of death. Letting go is so so hard and a real test of our love. Try your best to live in the moment with him.... love and spoil him, take pictures, look into his eyes and memorize every inch of him. There is plenty of time to mourn when he is gone. Easy to say, agonizing and hard to do. We'll be here to walk along side you.... I hope you find some degree of comfort from that. Hugs to you and ear rubs to Dakota.


I get alot of comfort from all of you on this site. I don't know what I would do without you all!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry. I am praying for a miracle.


----------



## newlife64

I have less then two days left with my precious Dakota. He is now on morphine. On Saturday my love will cross the golden bridge! My heart is shattered!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so very sorry that Dakota's time has come.
this is the hardest gift we ever have to give them - to let them go even though our hearts scream No.

Hugs to you and your boy.


----------



## Denlie

I'm so sorry that you are going through such a difficult time.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so sorry that Dakota's time to cross is coming so quickly...my heart breaks from you. Please find some comfort in knowing that you are giving him a very selfless gift of love in setting him free of his paim. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MercyMom

newlife64 said:


> I have less then two days left with my precious Dakota. He is now on morphine. On Saturday my love will cross the golden bridge! My heart is shattered!


Oh no! I'm so sorry! All I can say is cherish your last two days together like they're the best days on earth.


----------



## kwhit

I know I wrote a controversial post on this thread, it came across in a different light than what was intended and I am very sorry for that. I just want you to know how sorry I am for Dakota. Take tons of pictures, feed him anything he'll eat and tell him over and over how much you love him, which I'm sure you're doing anyway.

See if the vet will give you a dose of morphine that will _really_ take care of pain in case you find yourself in the middle of the night and Dakota can't be comforted with the regular dose. My sister and I both did this with our dogs, (both had bone cancer),...her dog didn't need it but mine did. Even if Dakota doesn't need it, and hopefully he won't, it will give you some peace to know you have it on hand.

Is there a mobile vet that can come to your house on Saturday so you don't have to take Dakota in? Here's a list of mobile vets in NY, maybe one is close or they can refer one to you:


Jonathan Leshanski DVM 
At Home Veterinary 
New York City, NY 10021 
Serving: Manhattan, parts of Brooklyn and Queens 
Traditional medicine, alternative medicine, veterinary acupuncture, Chinese herbs. 
**Will see cats, dogs, birds, fish, and exotics 
Website: At Home Veterinary, NY, NEW YORK | GENERAL INFORMATION | U.S. 
e-mail: [email protected] 
(212)249-1538

Andre Charlebois DVM 
Hilltop Mobile Veterinary Clinic 
22250 Swan Rd. 
Watertown, NY 13601 
Serving Watertown 
(315)778-4084 
e-mail: [email protected]

Margaret B. Ohlinger DVM 
Animal Trax Veterinary Services 
3950 McIntyre Rd. 
Trumansburg, NY 14886 
Serving: Central NY - Finger Lakes region, Southern Tier area 
(607)387-5104 
e-mail: [email protected]
****Also practices alternative medicine, including acupuncture, herbs and homeopathy.

Lynn Marie Mastrangelo DVM 
Veterinary Housecall Practice 
Serving: Staten Island 
(646)372-4802 
e-mail: [email protected]

Amy Attas VMD 
City Pets 
Serving: Manhattan 
(212)581-7387


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

My heart is breaking for you, knowing so little time is left. I wish I could do more, I wish I could help. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Dakota. God bless you both.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

i'm so sorry that Dakota's time to fly with the angels is nearing. My prayers join so many others for both Dakota and you. Bless you both.


----------



## newlife64

I'm trying so hard not to let him see me cry. I just can't seem to stop. He will once again run free with his Casey girl. He misses her so much. For that I am happy. I have never felt so helpless.


----------



## PrincessDi

Julie, I'm so sorry. Just logged on now to read about sweet Dakota. Keep typing and then erasing, words are just not adequate to express my sorry for you and Dakota. I know that you've been through so much together. You are giving him the hardest gift to give. Please do try to take as many pictures as possible and hold him and remember the way that his fur feels and his smell. Sending thoughts and prayers for strength for you both to see you through.


----------



## AtticusJordie

This sucks. After all you went through with Casey--I'm so sorry Dakota has so short a time left. 

Keep the good memories close to your heart--and treat him like a King (like I have to tell you that!)--make his time left on earth special.

Our thoughts are with you, Dakota and Casey! 

Scott J.


----------



## PrincessDi

Bumping up for Dakota and his Mommy.


----------



## Princess Holly

I'm praying for you and Dakota. I am so sorry. I lost my best friend a month ago at the young age of 6 due to cancer. It is so evil! Cherish your last two days. You both are in my thoughts


----------



## WLR

You have a P.M.


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie

I am so very sorry to hear about Dakota, but you will be setting him free because you love him-he will no longer be in pain and will be with Casey.
Ken and I lost our Snobear and Smooch in 2010 and it helped us to know they were together. I will be praying for dakota and you today!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your beloved Dakota.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry for what you and Dakota are going through. My thoughts are with you as you prepare to send your handsome boy on his journey free from pain.

Hugs to you and Dakota.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you and Dakota today and praying that Dakota feels well enough to go to the beach and have an Love day with his Mommy and create good memories to see you through the difficult times ahead. Hugs for you both.


----------



## Our3dogs

I am so sorry to hear about Dakota. So many of us have walked in the same shoes you are right now. Our greatest gift of love to them, is when we make the decision to end their pain. Hold him and love him until that time comes.


----------



## newlife64

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Dakota is resting in comfort. Tomorrow at 9.30am Dakota will cross the golden bridge. I wish I could have done it at home, but it's not possible. He's not in any pain right now, the morphine took care of that. He's still wagging his tail and demanding belly rubs. I know I have to do this for him, I feel so helpless.


----------



## Princess Holly

I am so sorry, it is the hardest thing ever, but be strong for him. I had to say goodbye to my beautiful baby girl a month ago at. She was six years old and evil cancer took her away from me. She was my best friend. I was told to be strong because I'll have plenty of time to grieve after, but at times I couldn't control my emotions. I'll be thinking about you both, my heart is breaking.


----------



## Princess Holly

How old is your baby boy?


----------



## Karen519

*Newlife*

Newlife

I will have Dakota and you in my prayers tomorrow morning at 9:30 A.M. We had to put all of our dogs to sleep at the vet and they were very loving and caring. They put a blow up mattress on the floor and we laid with them and held them. You are doing the most loving thing for Dakota.


----------



## PrincessDi

Julie, will be with you both in our thoughts and prayers tomorrow morning. For Dakota, it will be peaceful and he will not feel pain again, but will be running again with Casey. For you dear, my heart breaks for you. It is truly one of the hardest things to do. I'm so sorry!


----------



## GoldensGirl

newlife64 said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Dakota is resting in comfort. Tomorrow at 9.30am Dakota will cross the golden bridge. I wish I could have done it at home, but it's not possible. He's not in any pain right now, the morphine took care of that. He's still wagging his tail and demanding belly rubs. I know I have to do this for him, I feel so helpless.


I'm so very sorry that you and Dakota have reached this point. It is the final - perhaps the most important - test of our love for our Golden friends. It's when we absolutely must put their needs ahead of our own, and it hurts like hellfire. I know you will be strong for Dakota because your love for him will give you strength and courage. And we will be here when he is watching over you from the Bridge.

Off to light candles for Dakota and for you: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## WLR

As PrincessDi said, "take as many pictures as possible and hold him and remember the way that his fur feels and his smell." Keep a nice piece of his fur that you will be able to touch and feel. 
Tell him to find Casey. 
I'm sure he will.
My candle will be lit at 0930 tomorrow for Dakota.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sad night for all of us. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Dakota. Sometime life is not fair.


----------



## newlife64




----------



## hubbub

My thoughts will be with you all today and in the hard days ahead. I can only imagine your grief at this time.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that you and Dakota are having to go down this path. Dakota will be met by Casey, my Golda and Di and all the other beautiful golden bridge kids. He will never fill pain again. As you already know, your pain has only just begun. Please remember, you will see him and Casey again. Hugs to you at this tragic time. We are all here for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

newlife64 said:


>


That photo just breaks my heart. My prayers are with you and your loved ones today as you set Dakota free from his cancer. I haven't posted too much in your thread but I've been pulling for you guys. I'm so sorry. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Tuckers Mom

OMG how sad.  I am so very deeply sorry for all that you have been through with your Dakota. My Boy Frazier awaits his arrival to the Bridge, and surely will look over him until you meet again. Our thoughts are with you today. xxxooo


----------



## Karen519

*Julie*

Julie

That is such a beautiful picture-it shows how much they love one another.
My heart is broken for you. 
I know that my Smooch and Snobear will welcome Dakota with loving arms today.
Hold him tight, kiss & hug him and tell him how much you love him, as he crosses the bridge.


----------



## newlife64

Dakota crossed the golden bridge at 9:50. I am destroyed.


----------



## coppers-mom

Of course you're destroyed, but you did the most loving and caring thing for your boy this morning.

As time passes your grief will become easier and the tears will truly lessen, but for now the pain is very, very intense. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Julie, I'm so very sorry that your boy had to get his angel wings. He's at peace and so very grateful that you had the strength to release him from his failing body. Embrace your grief and know that so many others know just how terribly you are hurting.....RIP, Dakota.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so terribly sorry for your loss! That picture with Dakota and the little boy is heartbreaking.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Julie, I'm so sorry. Know that there are people from around the world wrapping you in their arms and prayers. Your sweet sweet boy is whole and free of pain and illness. Bless your heart.... you are now and always will be his world, his love, his hero. He will want you to go forward and live a full life... full of golden moments. Then, when all is said and done, you'll be together again for all eternity. You showed enormous love and strength this morning, so now be kind to yourself and give yourself time to grieve in whatever form it takes. We will be here with ears to listen and shoulder to lean or cry on.


----------



## newlife64

newlife64 said:


>


That's Anthony in the picture. He's my old neighbors son. He has known Dakota all his life. He was very upset when he found out Dakota was dying. He sat with him the whole time he was here. When they got here last night, Dakota got up, grabbed a toy and went right to him. He was so happy to see all his old friends.


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies

GoldensGirl said:


> Welcome to the Forum. I'm so glad that we can be here for you in time of mourning. I hope you'll start a thread about your lovely Daisy in our Rainbow Bridge section and share stories about her.
> 
> Bless you for being willing to help others on a day like this.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


This is breaking my heart as I look to find 'hope' with my Bailey in this time of waiting and wondering....and praying, and forcing the thoughts of 'the worst happening' out of my mind, trying to work, and doing something helpful & proactive somewhere.

I do thank God for this huge Golden Retriever family with their sharing of painful and sometimes joyful outcomes.


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies

DaisysDad said:


> Hey there, my Daisy just went through bone cancer. The cancer doc diagnosed her in July and said Daisy did not have much time. Almost immediately Daisy could not use her rear leg. I was worried about her pain, but it appeared that it only hurt during the motion of laying down.
> 
> To our surprise and joy Daisy lived until last week. Almost 6 months longer then expected. It was a great six months. Cause that's what life is, especially if you love. And we loved Daisy!
> 
> You know, eventually everything and everyone dies, that's just the way it is. So its not really how long ya live, but rather how well ya live. Same goes for your doggie.
> 
> Make this time special. Do BAD things! I did and it was so much FUN! When Daisy was diagnosed I prepared a special dinner. Filet Mignon, Bearnaise Sauce, baked potato and GRAVY. I did a special dinner OFTEN, she never ate straight kibble again. Weekends were fried eggs over easy with kibble. And ya know what, she didn't get fat and she never lost he appetite, and that was real important to me. Daisy ate like crazy until the day she died.
> 
> Your dog may eventually slow down day by day. But thats ok, just work with her. She may need help with stairs, but thats ok because you too may need help one day. But when she can't take care of herself and gives you that look, ya know that look, and if you don't know it today, you will know it sometime. Just be there for her and do the right thing. Like I said nothing lives forever, except for your love for your doggie.
> 
> By the way, I am a Builder, drive an F250 Ford Truck, and cry like a baby when I read about Goldens. So take care and you will be ok.


Love this great advice, 'Do Bad things,' 'Have fun!' 
Maybe this is why Daisy hung in there for another 6 months.


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies

newlife64 said:


> Thank you all again for all the support! Dakota is still hanging on. He even enjoyed the snow over the weekend. As soon as he saw it, he got so excited. He didn't run around in it, but did take a few rolls in it. I was so overjoyed by his reaction, I went outside in my robe and slippers and sat on the ground next to him. I eventually had to close the blinds because he kept going by the door wanting to go back out and play.
> I took him to Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital in Shirley tonight. They came highly recommended. The vets there are great. She said there is a good chance the amputation can still be done. She does not think the mass in his abdomen is cancer. She wants to run some tests to see where else it is before she makes any decisions. The surgeon there is on vacation, so as soon as she gets back, she will look at everything. He is going back for x-rays and blood work. They were also very willing to work on the bill. They are $1,200 cheaper than the old Vet. It's still out of my reach right now but I'm trying to bridge the gap.
> I called all over and filled out more apps then someone searching for a job. Thanks to our great economy, everyone is looking for help, so no matter how sad this story is, he is not the only baby out there that needs help. As far as Care Credit, what everyone needs to understand is thanks to my ex, my credit is a complete disaster. I am in the process of declaring bankruptcy, I hate it but I have no choice.
> The conclusion I've come to is this. Floyd Harbor Animal Hospital is his best option. I will not put him through trials. I will not put him through anything that is going to cause him more pain and may not work. The Vet said if he is a candidate for the amputation, it is the one sure way to get rid of the pain he is in. If the tests prove he is still healthy enough, then I have to find a way.
> This wonderful, special dog that saved my life when my ex came after me, sick as he is, in as much pain as he's in, saved me again the other night, my ex found me. I am now swallowing my pride to save him. How do I go about getting GRF to help me? What do I have to do?


Dakota's mom, your story breaks my heart, not only was your puppy dog sick and in pain, but you were having to fight an ex.
I haven't read Dakota's outcome, but I feel I know. 
My baby girl is having some problems we are just venturing into, sudden large firm mass on her scapula. I do thank God for all our friends here who have much wisdom and comfort to give.


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies

newlife64 said:


>


This just breaks my heart, see such love and sadness in your little boys face. 
I know it's been a little over 2 weeks since Dakota's passing, and pray your days will soon begin to have joy once more.
Cynthia, Abbey and Bailey's mom


----------



## Ljilly28

What a picture. Tears came to my eyes right away. Such a lesson in loss for a good kid who really feels that connection. 

Who shows a boy who he really is?
Who has twisted us like this,
so that we always take the shape of someone leaving,
though we do not want to go
German poet Rilke


----------



## newlife64

Sorry I have not been here. I'm having a tough time getting through this. I was very hard losing Casey last year. Losing Dakota killed me. Everytime I come in the house I cry. I miss him so much. I hate sleeping alone. I can't sleep, every noise I hear I jump out of my skin. Everything reminds me of him. I still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

newlife64 said:


> Sorry I have not been here. I'm having a tough time getting through this. I was very hard losing Casey last year. Losing Dakota killed me. Everytime I come in the house I cry. I miss him so much. I hate sleeping alone. I can't sleep, every noise I hear I jump out of my skin. Everything reminds me of him. I still can't believe he's gone.


 
I'm so so sorry. Be kind to yourself... grief has to take it's own journey. You have many here thinking of you, sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm so sorry, I know your pain. We lost our Jake & Lillie less than 5 weeks apart. It was the most devastating time of my life. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies

Dakota's mom,
It's been almost a week, sure you have not logged on. Maybe a while before you do. Dakota was one of my 1st favorites, and heartfelt love to you and, the struggle, with 'what to do' and 'how much can I do to save my golden.' 
I weep for you and your little family, as I fear we are about to follow your path. 
By the time you read this, as I think it may be weeks or even months before you have the strength to, look back as you look on, and look forward. 
Love and GRF Friend forever,
Cynthia, mom to Bailey (sick baby) and mama Abbey.


----------



## newlife64

2GoldenGirlies said:


> This is breaking my heart as I look to find 'hope' with my Bailey in this time of waiting and wondering....and praying, and forcing the thoughts of 'the worst happening' out of my mind, trying to work, and doing something helpful & proactive somewhere.
> 
> I do thank God for this huge Golden Retriever family with their sharing of painful and sometimes joyful outcomes.


I'm so sorry for what you're going through. It is by far the toughest thing to go through. I still wake up in the middle of the night to check on him olny to fall apart when I realize he's not there. All I can do is focus on the fact that they're no longer in pain and that they lived like royalty. Your baby is lucky to have such a great caring loving Mom. I will say a prayer for Bailey.


----------



## newlife64

It has been so long since I've been here! Life will never be the same without them! Being here is painful and I cannot read through the posts. I do however want to thank you all so much for all you did for us! After spending the last 15 months battling my own illness, I and happy to report that I am finally on the mend! Now I need to help someone!


----------

